# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Kur te vije pranvera

## sokolii

Ska ma bukur dita- naten
largon heret ne agim
si bilbili ne pranver
kengen nise qe me zgjim
......
Veshe natyra,feste me gezu
edhe lulet nxjerr petalet
shkon fusha tuj gjelberu
deri n'koder te livadhet
.......
Po dhe mali tej flak boren
uji kthjellet shkon ne kru
dhe perrejt ma posht e sjellin
lumi fort duke ushetu
.......
Nuk ka zhurme, po za tingell
-im
ku del dielli toka ndrin
e natyra bashke me ne
ka shperthy gezim hare.
...............

Kujtime feminore


Shtepiz prej derrase
ne mal ngritem nje her
femini conim te gezuar 
ne mendje me ka ngel
.......
Prane pishave kish dhe bredh
edhe uje me terbim
bashke festonim ne te gjithe
ma shume duket shpirti yne
.......
Ne mengjes ftohte acar
mirrja kuqon per udhetim
shenja putrash mbi debore
gjurme linin si kujtim
.......
E diku ne mesdit
faqen dielli vec tregonte
nenemadhja ndan ushqimin
e gezuar na veshtronte
.........
gjyshi kthehej me zagar
cizme gjata pushke kish
kapel pupel mbi koke
gjahun hidhte mbi kurriz
.........
Keto dite,ne mendje erdhen
qielli flokun bardh ka nise
dhe shtepia prej derrase
nuk eshte me ku ta dish
.........
Peme te larta nuk dalloj
vend tyre lulezu shkurret
gjithfare shpendi edhe zogu
mbi nje shkemb kendojne e
mburren.
.........

Pas tragjedise ne lufte
Ringrihet.

Trimi i shtimes me te shtime
nuk je burre me dyfek 
qe godet tek e tek
ti je burre,burre lirie 
jo me tek por bresherie
.........
Krisma jote gezoi miqte
ulur koken,fryme heshtur
gjithe armiqte.
..........
Me merzi qe ke kalu
vendu lule dhe lisa
deshi zoti kishe besim
brenda vehtes me kushtrim
.......
me kujdes per cdo dite 
mbi te keqen,ke arrit
ata ik por s'kan shku
gjak i mire
vella e moter me vazhdu
......
Gjithkah jem, me zemer
per ate djal burr
e vajze,nane femer
dhe per jete qe kane lulezu
Zonja jote qoft  beku.
...........

----------


## pranvera bica

Bukur Sokol!

----------


## sokolii

E nderuar respekte

----------


## sokolii

Kujtim tyre

Kujtoj gjyshin si skulptur
grushtin lart ndertu prej 
stralli
e shoh gjyshen aty n'prag
tu shendrit porsi ari
..........
Aty plugu permbys token
buca dheu do shkriftohet
sorra pelluba vijne ushqeh
-hen
ne nje cep veshtronim ne
........   
Gjyshe  trasten mban para
gjyshi doren humb ne te
vec dallojme sorra pellum
-bat 
faren flake gjyshi mbi re
........
Ndonjeher pas gjyshes ne
-ne
shkonim ne si terbuar
edhe gjyshi qe veshtronte
te dy bashke qeshnin t'gez
-uar
.........
C'far mendonin nuk e di
buzagaz u ndrinte nuri
fluturim shkonte gjyshja
gjurme n'toke linte burri
........................

----------


## sokolii

Falli nen mand

Me flladin e mengjesit
e diellit mesdit rreshkan
gjinkalles me zerin qe s'nd
-al
dhe trupin thare mbi mand
.........
Filxhanin kafes ne dore
mendja fallxhore me rri
llumin kafese ti le
e fallin atje te shtie
.........
E ardhmja ne llume a lexo
-het
te vjetrit  mjegull kujtim
ai nganjeher te zgjohet
llumi kafese shpetim
..........
Shikoj atje posht kafe
ne llume shtriganin e zi
kujtimi friken qe bart
njeher njekoh femini
..........
Fallin tani bej vete
lexoj me mendet e mi
syte tani mbaj mbyllur
me llumin e kafes ujedi
..........

----------


## sokolii

Natyre


Hedh veshtrimin per nga mali
dhe kodrin diku atje
pamja saje lugin livadhi
mrekulli permbi dhe
........
Shkrihet bora diku lart
gjelberim mbushet fusha
eshte vasha bashke me
djalin
lule duket dhe gemusha
.......
Bore  ngrica mal pushtojn
uje te ndenjur kurr s'arri
ndrico dielli bie vesa
lulezojne lulet jete gjalleri
...........
Lule hapen arome leshojn
uje rrjedh tuj gurgullu
edhe zeri i bilbilit
ne nje dege tuj kendu
.........
Uji fresket shpernda jete
shkon e derdhet shtrat det
-it 
qejf natyres e miletit.
...................

----------


## sokolii

Gjerdani posht gushes


Me gezimin e jetes n'pranv
-er 
dhe zjarrin qe digjte ngado
te engjellit t'ulur mbi toke
e pamje qe t'mrekullo
..........
Zjarri i ndjejes paharruar
sinjal shpernda me arome
dhe zgjohet tek une i rinua
-r
deshire qe vlon e s'ndalon
........
Syrin posht qafes ngulitur
gjerdani mbi gjoks i pusho
-n 
dhe mendja ne vend ka nd
-al
e zemra e kenaqur tingllon
...........
Pushin faqes pershendes
aromen e gushes i marr
mes zjarrit e prushit ndolle
-m
ne timin parajs livall
...........
Ne vallen magjike te jetes
deshires malit mbi re
dhe syte poshte tokes hyj
-nore
ne shpirtin e ndalur atje
.............
Oshtime e vales tallaz
dhe lumi gjarperonte mbi te
furishem nga mali zbret
ne dete leshonte reke
...........
Mendjet s'mendojne s'ja dine
zemrat nje ritem muzik
dhe valet e zerit belbezojn
e koha qe s'duam te ike
...........
Amshimi pafund ku tjeter
ngjashem valle ku te gjesh
ne toke gezimet jane mble
-dhur 
ma te mira s'na vlejne, s'do kete
...............

----------


## sokolii

Habitur


Shume vone kam kuptu
ndonjeher si tani
askush rotull 
t'zere belaja ne vetmi
.........
Pse supin levizja
doren po e loja 
kemba s'rri ne vend
s'di c'belbezoja
...........
C'kish hyre ne tru
vertet nuk e di
syte pertej rruges
asgje s'dalloja
............
Vetem per nje cast
pashe e shikoja
thashe se kane me mua
ktheva e vazhdova
...........
Dielli ndriconte
s'mujshe per te pa
shquaja figura
kemben tund akoma
...........
Kur befas ndalova
keto jane miqt e mi
si u qartesova
shkova i takova.
..............................

----------


## sokolii

Ruga e jetes


Me bardhesin e malit n'bore
uje t'ngrim qe nuk rrjedh
por me mendjen per nga
deti
dhe pa lule ne kercej
.............
Vecse dielli ne krye te mal
-it
dhe rekej do te nisin
por si lulet rreze livadhit
valle t'jetes fort ja krisin
..........
Vec ngrohtesin qe ka shpir
-ti
sodopak jashte reflektu 
vajza djalit njeri tjetrit
ma me shije se uji n'kru
.............
Dhe burimi me gurgullim
akull eshte e duket vlim
se dhe uji me t'fresku
eshte vleresim per ate kru
..........
Njeri tjetrit heqin t'keqen
shoqi-shoqen rinovon
edhe udha per ne det
ecen para nuk ndalon.
..............

----------


## sokolii

Udha e jetes -Stafet:


Udhen e jetes askush per
ta ndal
ditet ikin diku tresin
ne endrat e nates mbyllur
syte hapur prekim mengje
-sin
............
Koha qe zgjatet  per ne ka
fund
me gezim te zjarrte mbi re
e jeta bukur ketu na shfaq
-et
me hene e yje diku atje
............
Drita henes erresir largon
diell ngrohtsi rrezesh mbi dhe
ngjyra aroma gjitha ngado
dhurat te bera vecmas per
ne
...........
Tjere do vine si ne mes lot
-esh
te tjere gezuar rrin veshtro
-jne
dhe per t'na nisur duke lot
-uar
rralle-ralle vendin duhet lir
-ojme
..............
Deti brigjet rreh fuqishem
me vale dallge qe kurre 
s'ndalon
e koha fare s'do ja di
vecse iken e nuk degjon
.............................

----------


## sokolii

Atdhe


Lart nga qielli hene s'dallo
-ja
nate e mire ajo u zhduk
po diku brenda nje ylli
nje top zjarri u shkeput
...............
Psheretim dhe gulcima
e me breng ik arratis
edhe zemra zien brenda
vend tjeter jete me nise
............
Zemrat rrahin me gezim
dhe ne qiellin zi t'pamat
eshte shtepia atdheu im
un n'vetmi larg i ngrat
.............
kur t'jem atje larg
kur t'vije dita a behet nate
shkelqim t'yjeve pafund
do jete dielli rreze art
.................
Ma i madh se dashnia
nuk leviz si fllad ngado
s'eshte ndjeje qe s'do ja di
as nuk vje as nuk shko
..........
Kur te ike dimri te vije 
pranvera
vese mbi lule te kete ra
do te dal ne kodrina
kane kroje ato si na
.......................


Vellait:Ateher


Vellain kerthi shendetlig
i pangrene si une reckosur
gjyshe vogel sa nje grusht
rreth oxhakut aty ne voter
.............
Shpesh pa ngrene,te breng
-osur
ku rri shpirti i kesaj plake
thua gishtat do i thyhen
e per ne thurte corape
...............
Rri e tjerr nje jete tane
syri djeg fort prej tymit
dhe nga perallat gjyshes
nane
pritnim driten e agimit
..............
vellain shihja s'mund duro
-ja 
shpesh binte ne kllapi
eshte kujdesi i nenegjyshe
-s
ai lumtur eshte tani.
..................

----------


## sokolii

Shpirtit


Fort shpirti s'mban gezim
-et
e idhnimin tej pertej 
kur s'leviz as mendimi
te shtyje jeten per ma tej
............
ai e nise me t'pa me t'ndi-
-me
si leviz nje harabel
tuj shkaklu ndoj therime
kur shkund bishtin ne gem
a n'tel
............
Edhe zemra l'shon nje za
kur kembon me jehon
nga idhnimi si e mbytun
vec se rrah e nuk tingellon
............
Se mendimi del nga zemra
thua zemra valle kupton
po ateher gjuha e mendja
lehte e thot vec belbezon
..........
Dakortesi te kene te dy
hedhin hapin ato bashke
dhe gezimi mbulo shpirtin
gjitha t'keqijat dalin jashte
..........................

----------


## sokolii

Prinderve


Kur me kap vertet trishtimi
thua zemren ja kam prish
ne mengjez pa ardhe agimi
vend pendimi xhami,kishe
...........
Ne rrefim c'fare te them
ne xhami lutje per toke
Perendia eshte shfajsimi
e me vuajtje nuk mbaj dot
..............
Dita ike e rrokulliset
nata erret ka vetmin
vecse lutem ne endrime
paqe t'kete shpirti im
................
Thua lutja me pranohet
gjume t'thelle te me hedh
e kur mengjesi te afrohet
enderimet do i mbledh
........................

----------


## sokolii

Toke -Diell
Nane-Babe


Kur del dielli permbi shpat
edhe diten sjell nder ne
po ne darke kur bie muzgu
erresir hedh mbi dhe
............
Iken dita rokulliset
hena del dielli largohet
s'do vonoje kur nata
rreze dielli do ndricohet
..............
Kete valle hedh cdo ane
toka jone, ajo nane
e nga lindja deri ne fund
baba diell ati yne
.............
Veshtrojme qiellin perjetsi
-n
toke gezim perdit perher
gjalle ketu lumturia
atje s'dihet asnjeher
................
Nisen shkojn e nuk na kth
-ehen
ne kete rruge pa mbarim
i miri valle ku shperblehet
boten tjeter n'amshim?
..................
Ne pune tyre shejtet tane
Katolik  mysliman
kudo jete perendia
babe  nane,toke  diell
mrekullia
.........................

----------


## sokolii

Bisede e lire
Beteje e fituar


Dhe kujtimet do i mbaj
zgjuar dhe ne enderime
trembur gjumi ne me dal
t'ja sqaroi vetes time
..............
se harresa me kujtimin
zihen fort e perpeliten
dhembje fort qe t'ze nate
-n
zanafillen ka ne diten
..................
Si dashnia me urrejtjen
strukur jane gadi me dal
vec dashnia zbut ate
eshte ajo qe i ben balle
..................
Po shpirti ka te keqen
mijera vjet me e ndalu
po kur buza s'njeh buzeqe
-shjen
vehten tende ke demtu
..................
Hiqe flake tej rrezoje
shpirt te djallit me largu
vec te miren rri mendoje
ti ateher ke fitu
..............................

----------


## sokolii

E lire
Raporti nuse vjeherr


Vallen dreqit plakat hedhin
buzagaz vesh ne vesh
flokebardhat si kuqeder
me padashje qesh e ngjes
-h
...............
Krejt te nena pushon vajza
budalleku si del krytit
e ka kapur bijne prej hundet
doren tjeter poshte fytit
...............
Me  marrezi dimer e vere
s'duket nuses ti ndrije nur
-i
sa kohe gjalle ate ta kete
kurre jo ne kete jete
.................
Energjine e dashnis
sa t'ia jape nenes burrit
mendon femi e bashkesho
-rt
edhe vjehrren dajak hurit
................
Dashni nuses ne keto vjeh
-rra
eshte drejt e sinqert
historia do perseritet
nuse t'birit ne shtepi te vet
.............................

----------


## sokolii

Pas shume vitesh
balle per balle



Jane vitet qe kane shkuar
kur shkelqen ndonje kujti
-m
dhe nga brenda te rizgjohe
-t
i fuqishem me terbim
..................
Dhe kujtimi ze e nise
rrenje e dege te leshoje
bie pluhuri qe ka zene
edhe ndjeja te vazhdoje
...................
Eshte pamja shfaq perball
zemra mikes i uron
jane fjalet qe ka thene
brenda teje te pershkon
....................
Pesha fjales hedhur lehtas
eshte magjia qe na ngjesh
-i
zanafillen mbase ka
ne ate thenien rreze veshi
...................
Lumturia qe nxjerr kry
e ti  fare s'do ja dish
mbase zemra djaloshare
qe s'pyet vitet mbi kurriz
....................
Rizgjimit moralit pabese
perplaset zemra atje
mendja qe s'dinte ku ishte
e ndjenja qe dilte mbi te
...............................

----------


## sokolii

Kroit tone


Ja ka nise bilbili  kenges
ciceron dallendyshja n'tel
flakerin ngjyre e kuqe
lulekuqes mbi kercell
................
edhe mali ngjyre ka ndrru
bardhesin flake tej
edhe lumi gjithe oshtim
merr me vete rreke perrej
...................
Tash  kodrina gjithe gjelberim
edhe lulet kane fillu
pak me poshte eshte liva-
dhi
pedal lulesh dhe nje kru
...............
Me kujdes t'vendosim kamen
t'shkojme serbes dhe krye
-larte
se freskin qe merr nga kro
-ni
e vecante  e pamate
...............
Shkojme per te pi a per fre
-skim
dhe kur ikim prap mendoj
-m 
nuk na pritet na flet shpirti
s'ka si uji kroit tone
..................................

----------


## sokolii

Ndarje qe dhemb


Mbremjen e akullt s'besoj
dhe kohen qe iku s'ndaloj
-m
me shpirtrat gjysem te vd
-ekur
te ndare duhet vazhdojme
.............
Shikoja lotet tua qe ridhnin
i habitur se kuptoja
aq shume dashni njeri tjet
-rit 
e une te mite pse i leshoja
...............
Lehtas supet kur ti preka
gjith kujdes e dhembshuri
eshte zemra qe s'do ndarj
-e
dhe kujtimet s'di se si
.................
Mbeshteta koken kraheror
-in tend
jastek i endrave te mia
me zor jane fjalet qe them
ishte ndjenja ateher se dija
..................
Te verteten sot ta dish
ne naten e ndarjes kam ku
-ptuar
te doja ndjeja megjith mish
ndaj rendja pas teje i terbu
-ar
..........
Vitet ikin ne u ndame
keshtu me pare ishte shkr
-uar
kujtoj kohen qe pas lame
akoma dashuroj femra qe
te kane ngjasuar
.........................

----------


## sokolii

Shqetesim


Furfurin nga mali
si burre me zemerat
qe ka zene halli
detin dallge larta
..............
Poshte malit krenar
mu ne rreze tije
pikat hidhen lart
oshtin mbi shkembinj
................
Zymtesi e qiellit
deri thelle ne det
dallge lart e vales
dhe ne na godet
..................
Zemerim nga brenda
nuk e ndal ankimi
shkume dale nga dallga 
qete kthehet valezimi
....................
Eshte zemerate
ndoll dhe me ne
zjarr i ndjejes fshehur
si vullkan mbi dhe
.....................................

----------

